# Acoustic String Recommendations?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I am about to pull the trigger on my first acoustic. The store has to order it in for me so I won't get it for a couple of weeks (some of their other locations have them in stock but the sales guy I normally deal with is ordering direct from the factory for me) but, in the meantime, I was wondering if people here could recommend some decent acoustic strings as I have no clue when it comes to them. If it matters, I play Ernie Ball Regular Slinkys on my Strat now after playing Rotosound Yellows on it for the last year.

So, what types (materials) and brands of acoustic strings would people recommend?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I use *D'Addario EJ16* Light's (.012 to .053) on my Seagull. Nice and bright. They use a string colour code system so you have less chance of putting them on wrong. (yes, it does happen)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Interesting, since it is a Seagull S6 I will be buying.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

D'Addario EJ16. DAddarioFretted Strings » Acoustic Strings

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I just love string threads, here is some reading for you as I never and I mean never suggest any brand. I have found that part of learning on a acoustic guitar is that you need to try many different brands of string because what you like and what I like may be a dozen differnt things and you can have the exact same model guitar as someone else and it might not work so good for your guitar.ship
News
Now I am not saying that I believe everything written here but it gives you some idea's and if you are just starting out on an acoustic I would recomend lites ( 10 47's ) as you are an elelctric player and may not be use to a medium gauge, you do give up some volume but till the callouse tips kick in from playing an acoutic kick in, it will save you fingers some from the sore ness you might get.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the d'addario's too.prefer flat tops myself easier on the pinkies and I like the tone.
seagull S-6 great guitar, enjoy


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I use Newtones on most guitars, D'Addarios on some, Thomastik Infelds on some others. it depends on the style I'll be playing and on the guitar. I love Thomastik Plectrums on many small bodied fingerstyle guitars, and so do some friends, but I've seem people cut them off identical guitars after 10 minutes.  The most fun you can have for $10-$20, is to experiment with strings. I only use coated strings on my travel guitar - a Cargo because I take it when I am near salt water. Otherwise I don't like coated strings. Other folks won't use anything but. 

I guess that's why there are so many different kinds of pizzas.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

I use D'Addario EJ16's on my Seagull S6 Original too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Avoid the Black Diamonds...... :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

colchar said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on my first acoustic. The store has to order it in for me so I won't get it for a couple of weeks (some of their other locations have them in stock but the sales guy I normally deal with is ordering direct from the factory for me) but, in the meantime, I was wondering if people here could recommend some decent acoustic strings as I have no clue when it comes to them. If it matters, I play Ernie Ball Regular Slinkys on my Strat now after playing Rotosound Yellows on it for the last year.
> 
> So, what types (materials) and brands of acoustic strings would people recommend?


Don't think you can ever go wrong with D'addarios' I use them (EXP17s medium) on all my guitars except for my Taylor I use Elixer meds.
After saying that I also don't believe anyone can tell you which strings you should use.. Its a personal matter that YOU have to deceid after trying a number of different makes. personally I think I have tried them all (not really) but I continually came back to Addario's and/or elixers. So have fun and try some till you find YOUR strings.....


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Avoid the Black Diamonds...... :sport-smiley-002:


Never tried them,, BUT have not heard a lot of good comments about them.......


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

taylor96 said:


> Never tried them,, BUT have not heard a lot of good comments about them.......


At one time Black Diamond was about the only thing you could get... they were awful

[YOUTUBE]og7dMS-nyqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

have not tried the D'Addarios, will have to give them a shot. I always seem to wander back to Martin SP's light (4100 set). Always looking for more brightness out of my guitar...it's an S&P 6, spruce top.


----------



## jetavana (Feb 2, 2010)

I use Elixir phosphor bronze on my acoustic. Only cuz I wanted a little brighter tone from it.Not cheap, $18 bucks with tax, but they sound nice.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I use D'Addarios for electric AND acoustic pretty much all the time, and lately have been using the EJ26 Custom Lights (.011-.052) for my acoustics. A friend suggested that an unwound G string would be more easy to bend (I like doing electric-style leads on my acoustics, so a bendier G-string is a good thing), so I did some experimenting with gauges and now I always sub in an unwound .017 for the wound G strings. Tone difference is negligible and playability is better. Works for me!
-Mikey


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Yesterday I restrung my PR-350 with Elixir strings, for the first time. Don't think they "sing" as well as new D'Addarios but I will see how well they last before deciding whether or not to use them again. A bit more expensive at £11 but if they last 3x as long (as the packet says) they will be worth it.


----------



## mobo (May 18, 2009)

I used John Pearse on my seagull after the trial with most other brands.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you can find them-Adamas Phosphor Bronze.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

John Pearse phosphor bronze sound killer on Seagulls (and most guitars). Another i use in summertime is Ernie Ball Coated Phosphor Bronze (NOT the 80/20s). I hate coated strings, but after about ten minutes play they don't feel like coated strings. Good ol' D'Addario EJ16s are always a good choice and easy to find (and come stock on your guitar).


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

D'Addario EJ16's agreed! D'Addario EXP coated strings are great as well.. will last you a whole lot longer.


----------



## klutz27 (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree with D'Addario being a great place to start (they are the only ones I use anymore), but that being said, you are going to have to experiment with brands, materials, gauges, and coated vs uncoated before you find what you really like.


----------



## dwardle (Apr 30, 2011)

nanoweb phosphur coating for the win


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

I use John Pearse phosphor bronze on my S&P and they sound great but I've also found that a simple set of Martin Acoustic SP 80/20 Bronze sound great too, they are a little cheaper and are easy on the wallet if you change often as I tend to do.


----------



## denny80 (May 7, 2011)

Great Post


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I just got a used acoustic from L&M (20 bucks a month for a year used) and its a Garrison that came with Elixir strings. I will stick with them on this for now but this thread has me thinking of trying out "a few others" over the coming while (when I get the setup I am thinking that balanced set idea sounds good).


----------

